# Want a Cockapoo, but am low on budget



## nickb (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear All,

Does anyone know where can I buy a Cockapoo puppy in UK with a budget of only £200?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

your probably looking at an older dog. or an older pup that hasnt been sold before 12 or 13 weeks, or maybe a pup that has been returned to the breeder at a couple of months old. 

have you tried Epupz, breedersonline, preloved, pets4homes on most of thease you find slightly older pups or young dongs looking for new homes for different reasons, with some dogs its just the family cant aford them. 


not to be cheeky and please dont take this the wrong way, but if you know you budget for bying the pup itself is low, have you worked in the cost of vet bills, insurance, grooming costs, food, kennaling if on holiday etc


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My friend got a cockapoo pup from a card in Homebase. Not something I would recommend but they did only pay £250 I think. She readily admits that she did it all wrong and has been lucky that her dog has turned out well. The puppy was the last one so she didn't get a choice or to see the other litter mates and nor did she see the dad.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can only suggest you email some people who are advertising pups ready now ... and telling them your situation you may get lucky x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

There is a 14 month old black girl on free ads for £170


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Mandy ... well worth a look Nick, let us know x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a 5month old black tux bitch wanting re-homing on sylmls website they asking more for her but might be worth a chat x


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

We got Bobby for £250.Daughters friend had bought him,then had to go go back to work full time,she had a family and did not have the time to look after him.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We found Eddie (9 mths) on Freeads for £170 - the family just couldn't cope with a teenager. My only concern with getting an older rehomed pup was him getting along with our cats, but they have soon settled and the training is kicking in so he is now turning into a lovely dog 
You could always put a 'Wanted' ad on there - plenty of others do?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I got Lady for only $250 because she was 1 of two left in the litter and was 11 weeks old. I call her my discount puppy


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL, Amanda! Love it! 

If you can find a pup or young dog for that much, that would be fantastic. Just make sure you budget enough for all of the 'upkeep'! Grooming...and lots of random toys at the pet store can all add up!

Good luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sonatalady7 said:


> LOL, Amanda! Love it!
> 
> If you can find a pup or young dog for that much, that would be fantastic. Just make sure you budget enough for all of the 'upkeep'! Grooming...and lots of random toys at the pet store can all add up!
> 
> Good luck!


LOL yes it sure does add up!
$400 for spay, $ 60 for crate, $60 for bed, $??? lots for toys, then food and treats and $180 for puppy classes and so on and so on


----------

